# Jr. Gent II short tube sticking



## kmetzger (Oct 16, 2016)

I've been turning some Jr. Gent II pens and have run into a problem. The slimmer long tube slides nicely into the blank after I apply thin CA glue, but the larger diameter short tube gets stuck about half way through and I have to quickly grab a hammer and pound the tube in the rest of the way. Of course I then have to clean up the rough edges caused by the hammer.
How do you folks deal with this?


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi Kim,

First, test the tube fit BEFORE you put glue on it.  While the drill size may be designated on your instructions, it is not carved in granite.  Cocobolo and other "oily" woods, are very likely to expand to fill the hole, hence you will encounter resistance when the tube is inserted--make the hole larger, by sanding, filing or redrill with slightly larger drill bit.

Second, switch from thin CA to thick.  Longer "open time" so it is not likely to grab, while you are inserting.  And it is "gap filling", so your final bond will be better.  Allow to set overnight if you want an optimum adhesion.

This should solve your problem.

Ed


----------



## CREID (Oct 16, 2016)

Nod to what Ed said. I have run into situations where especially with oily woods the CA will cure real fast. That is one of the reasons I do not glue tubes in with CA, and there are others.


----------



## mecompco (Oct 16, 2016)

Test fit tube first, then use epoxy. Even 5 minute epoxy gives you an "eternity" to make any necessary adjustments. I gave up on CA after a couple of tubes stuck half-way in. Why stress when epoxy is just as easy? Just MHO.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## edstreet (Oct 16, 2016)

If you have to use a hammer then you are breaking the glue joint from the CA, thus rendering it useless. Thick ca you will find to also be s problem so your good answer is switch to a longer work time glue I.e. Epoxy.   You can work faster and use CA glue or you can play it safe and use epoxy.


----------



## kmetzger (Oct 16, 2016)

*Tube sticking*

Thanks a lot, guys. Plenty of good ideas.


----------

